
Google Vietnam Compromised? - dfcowell
Looks like someone has compromised Google&#x27;s Vietnam site.<p>A cursory DNS query for google.com.vn against 8.8.8.8 returns a Cloudflare IP. I&#x27;m not a security expert, but seems like something decidedly strange is going on.<p>As of the posting of this message, this is what is found when accessing the home page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;wMScgY6
======
r721
Archive.org mirror:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150223052409/http://google.com...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150223052409/http://google.com.vn/)

------
cageface
Those of us in Vietnam that need to get around this can just browse here:

[http://www.google.com/ncr](http://www.google.com/ncr)

That will set a cookie that directs searches to the main google.com domain
instead of the .vn domain.

------
brohee
It looks more like the Vietnamese NIC was compromised...

~~~
linuxbuzz
google.com.vn NS was changed at vnnic.vn whois too ->
[http://i.imgur.com/6vvZqXS.png](http://i.imgur.com/6vvZqXS.png)

~~~
sondh
Either VNNIC was hacked or someone got Google credentials... I hope it is the
later.

~~~
yeukhon
Sorry, but why would you hope it was the latter?

~~~
bottled_poe
An NIC exploit may be widely repeatable.

~~~
yeukhon
Well :| certainly not the first time.
[http://thehackerspost.com/2013/10/google-malaysia-gets-
hacke...](http://thehackerspost.com/2013/10/google-malaysia-gets-
hacked-1337-hacker-madleets.html)

------
sondh
Using Viettel ADSL with Google DNS and I can confirm this. Google Chrome
detected the issue and didn't load at all
([http://imgur.com/qoXPj9R](http://imgur.com/qoXPj9R)). Going through http is
fine.

Page source: [http://pastebin.com/rHttdwiy](http://pastebin.com/rHttdwiy)

------
jonmy
I'm in Saigon, use Google DNS and it's still down for me.

Before when I tried a query on Google, I got the standard SSL warning, which
blocked the site and said "your connection is not private".

Now, when I try a query the site just hangs and nothing happens.

Something is certainly up.

Maybe our neighbors way up North are messing around.

------
hieudang9
I'm total agree with case Webnic.cc has been compromised. "Rationale: VNNIC
doesn't provide any online DNS management tools. One has to submit a paper
request in person to change any DNS records"-cryptbe Btw, VNNIC redirect any
unregister domains to your ads page.

------
jawngee
I'm using unblock-us DNS here in Saigon, no problems. Had to sshuttle into a
singapore server to post this though.

------
narga
I'm using Viettel and FPT Internet Connection. I confirmed that Google.com.vn
has been defaced.

------
anhtran
I don't use 8.8.8.8 as ip for DNS. Still using the site normally.

~~~
CoMaRL
So, it's DNS redirect... Funny.

PS: I'm in Sai Gon too, all OK for me.

------
linuxbuzz
I'm using VNPT and I can confirm this issue too, happened twice.

~~~
eddiek85
Hi linuxbuzz, are you located in HCMC?

~~~
linuxbuzz
Yes. I'm in HCMC

~~~
eddiek85
Sweet. What do you do here? Are you local or a foreigner? I need some tech
savvy friends in vietnam. Seems like I only meet drunkards

~~~
microcolonel
I know some tech savvy drunkards who have moved to Viet Nam, seems like a
favourite place for that exact crowd(cheap SIM cards, accommodations, and
especially cheap booze).

